# Shimano DA seatposts



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

Does anyone know what would be the correct seatposts for the 7400, 7410 and 7700 dura ace groupsets ? thanks Ian 


Really the 7400 (fluted) and 7400(aero) only as i see the boxed 25th anniv 7700 set came with the 7410 post


----------

